# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Pijnlijke dikke knieholtes

## MabelAmber

Hallo iedereen!

Mijn probleem betreft mijn knielholtes. Die zijn dik, beetje naar de binnenzijde toe. Doen pijn. Soms meer dan anders. Kan gedurende de dag wisselen. Kan wel lopen. Doe veel aan krachttraining en Pilates. Momenteel weinig lopen. En hardlopen of joggen zeker niet. Zou het een begin van peesontsteking kunnen zijn door overstrekken tijdens Pilates? 

Mabel A.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mabel A.

Vervelend dat je pijnlijke dikke knieholtes hebt  :Frown: 
Het kan van alles zijn zoals een overbelasting, een verrekking, scheur, cyste of ontsteking. Ik zou als het te lang aanblijft of als je er al lange tijd last van hebt toch even langs een huisarts gaan...
Op http://www.blessure-aanwijzer.nl/been_achterzijde.htm kan je de precieze pijnlijke plek aanklikken en dan krijg je ook een mogelijkheid en evt oplossing over wat het zou kunnen zijn.
Ik hoop voor je dat het snel overgaat!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## MabelAmber

Hallo Luuss,

Dank voor je antwoord en goede tip. Denk dat de verdikking wordt veroorzaakt door te fanatiek trainen op een bepaald toestel. Maar ga maandag toch maar naar de dokter, voor alle zekerheid. 
Toevallig heb ik iets met sleutels.....

Hartelijke Groet terug van mij,

Mabel A.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mabel,

De komende tijd dus minder fanatiek trainen op dat bepaalde toestel en een beetje rustiger aan doen  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat je vandaag bij de dokter terecht kon en dat hij/zij je kon vertellen wat precies het probleem is!
Ik hoop dat je geen problemen hebt met sleutels  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## MabelAmber

Hallo Luuss,

Pas nu, een jaar later kan ik een positief bericht geven mbt de knieholtes: Helemaal genezen. De verdikking, zoals een fysio op de sportschool me vertelde, was het gevolg van overtrainen (en dus overbelasting) op bepaalde toestellen. Ik vermijd die nu, daarvoor in de plaats doe ik meer Pilates en nu ook yoga. Deze oefeningen bevallen me enorm, meer kracht en souplesse over de hele linie.

Liefs,

Mabel

PS Met de sleutels was het pas nog weer goed raak, maar teruggevonden. Zucht.

----------

